
The Ship of Theseus Paradox of XPS15 9550 - trzeci
https://trzeci.eu/dell-xps-15-9550-was-the-most-problematic-device-for-me/
======
trzeci
Can somebody confirm if XPS13 is as problematic as old XPS15? As a fan of
Dell's product I've started to have some concerns after my story with XPS15

